# Blue Moon Belgium Style Beer



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

For those of you who like Belgium Beer, I'd suggest taking a trek to your Local Sainsburys and see if they have Blue Moon on the shelf(they don't stock it in all sainburys, which is annoying because sainsburys have an supermarket exclusive deal with Blue Moon currently), although it is not a true Belgium beer, it is

a very good representation of what Belgium Style beers from the US can taste like.










You can also find it on the rare occasion on tap at a pub, and I do mean rare.










Have a look at where stocks it on their website

http://www.bluemoonbrewingcompany.co.uk/

I guess it's all flash so you have to click on the stockists tab.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

With a name like Blue Moon you'd expect it to be Bitter :naughty:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Would normally pass on US beers, as the majority of them are usually pretty dodgy, however might give I a go due to your recommendation


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I like it too. :yes:

An old pic...










:drinks:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Oooo, thanks for the heads-up

I 'discovered' this beer in Florida and love it, although I can't drink loads of it because the acidity makes my mouth sore.

I can imagine it is a great beer for an English summers day (or THE English summers day I should say)


----------

